# Sex with a PAX!



## Guest

So i'm forced to drive in another county. It was about 11:00pm. My first and only ping for the night. My first ride was Jackie. She said I was cute, she also indicated she was lonely, bored and asked If I could come inside to have a drink and keep her company. I said yes, one hour and a half later, I got the trojan condoms, we took a shower separately and had sex! After I was finished I mentioned that I made a mistake and should of stayed driving. I have to go! She said thanks that makes me feel dirty. Can you stay the night. I need to go back home I said. Oh well. No strings attached. My total earning for 3/25/15 was $4.00 WOW.


----------



## Stygge

You're a cheap *****. I would've told her it's not included in the fare during the winter promotion period.


----------



## uberpa

Uber Shutdown said:


> So i'm forced to drive in another county. It was about 11:00pm. My first and only ping for the night. My first ride was Jenny. She said I was cute, she also indicated she was lonely, bored and asked If I could come inside to have a drink and keep her company. I said yes, one hour and a half later, I got the trojan condoms, we took a shower separately and had sex! After I was finished I mentioned that I made a mistake and should of stayed driving. I have to go! She said thanks that makes me feel dirty. Can you stay the night. I need to go back home I said. Oh well. No strings attached. My total earning for 3/25/15 was $4.00 WOW.


You opened a new door for uber!
Uber will announce a new service as uberhooker in the near future!


----------



## rtaatl

UberEscort...coming to a city near you, lol!

(I wonder if that pays by the minute...lol!)


----------



## uberpa

rtaatl said:


> UberEscort...coming to a city near you, lol!
> 
> (I wonder if that pays by the minute...lol!)


Don't forget the star ratings system. It's a must have!


----------



## rtaatl

uberpa said:


> Don't forget the star ratings system. It's a must have!


Wonder what kinda tricks you gotta pull for 5 stars...lol


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber Shutdown said:


> So i'm forced to drive in another county. It was about 11:00pm. My first and only ping for the night. My first ride was Jenny. She said I was cute, she also indicated she was lonely, bored and asked If I could come inside to have a drink and keep her company. I said yes, one hour and a half later, I got the trojan condoms, we took a shower separately and had sex! After I was finished I mentioned that I made a mistake and should of stayed driving. I have to go! She said thanks that makes me feel dirty. Can you stay the night. I need to go back home I said. Oh well. No strings attached. My total earning for 3/25/15 was $4.00 WOW.


Did she rate you 5 stars ?


----------



## tohunt4me

rtaatl said:


> UberEscort...coming to a city near you, lol!
> 
> (I wonder if that pays by the minute...lol!)


.18 cents a minute.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

"2.9 surge to get happy ending..."


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber Shutdown said:


> So i'm forced to drive in another county. It was about 11:00pm. My first and only ping for the night. My first ride was Jenny. She said I was cute, she also indicated she was lonely, bored and asked If I could come inside to have a drink and keep her company. I said yes, one hour and a half later, I got the trojan condoms, we took a shower separately and had sex! After I was finished I mentioned that I made a mistake and should of stayed driving. I have to go! She said thanks that makes me feel dirty. Can you stay the night. I need to go back home I said. Oh well. No strings attached. My total earning for 3/25/15 was $4.00 WOW.


P.s. no driving Uber after drink with Pax !


----------



## Bill Collector

That's what you call bang for buck! Next time charge surgey rate!


----------



## Beur

Let's hope she doesn't have regrets or we could see the headlines Uber driver rapes pax.


----------



## Agent99

Bill Collector said:


> That's what you call bang for buck! Next time charge surgey rate!


What's "surgey"?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Agent99 said:


> What's "surgey"?


A soldier in the Russian Mob.


----------



## everythingsuber

Once upon a time and we are talking late 80s early 90s it was nearly impossible to avoid going a few nights without being invited in for a cup of coffee nowadays you would be insane to take up any offers. It's a very different world if a girl is angry you didn't hang around she can change your life with a phone call. Worth mentioning that there could be the angry ex wondering around outside as well I know one driver who succumbed to his more basic desires on one occasion back then and came out to find the tyres on his car slashed.


----------



## Bill Collector

Agent99 said:


> What's "surgey"?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-trick-to-not-having-to-pay-a-surgey-price.55614/page-9#post-915896


----------



## naplestom75

Uber Shutdown said:


> So i'm forced to drive in another county. It was about 11:00pm. My first and only ping for the night. My first ride was Jenny. She said I was cute, she also indicated she was lonely, bored and asked If I could come inside to have a drink and keep her company. I said yes, one hour and a half later, I got the trojan condoms, we took a shower separately and had sex! After I was finished I mentioned that I made a mistake and should of stayed driving. I have to go! She said thanks that makes me feel dirty. Can you stay the night. I need to go back home I said. Oh well. No strings attached. My total earning for 3/25/15 was $4.00 WOW.


No you didn't


----------



## Guest

Beur said:


> Let's hope she doesn't have regrets or we could see the headlines Uber driver rapes pax.


Least of my current worries! I don;t have nothing to worry about! We all know there has to be significant amount to evidence to be charged with Rape!
I also got her phone number!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

We hope you wore a wetsuit.


----------



## Guest

everythingsuber said:


> Once upon a time and we are talking late 80s early 90s it was nearly impossible to avoid going a few nights without being invited in for a cup of coffee nowadays you would be insane to take up any offers. It's a very different world if a girl is angry you didn't hang around she can change your life with a phone call. Worth mentioning that there could be the angry ex wondering around outside as well I know one driver who succumbed to his more basic desires on one occasion back then and came out to find the tires on his car slashed.


If you don't use the right discretion, I agree a phone call can change your life. I'm good. We have heard of UBER Drivers taking advantage of intoxicated women. I did not take advantage, I was invited into her house. If you slash my tires, you gonna have problems. Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Stygge

If this actually happened she probably did it just for the self humiliation of doing an uber driver. It's a form of self harm but psychological rather than physical.


----------



## Guest

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We hope you wore a wetsuit.


OK!


Stygge said:


> If this actually happened she probably did it just for the self humiliation of doing an uber driver. It's a form of self harm but psychological rather than physical.


Yeah, I know or maybe she was just horny! You sound like a TAXI DRIVER!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber Shutdown said:


> OK!
> 
> Yeah, I know or maybe she was just horny! You sound like a TAXI DRIVER!


No chick would stoop low enough to bang a cabbie.


----------



## Guest

Forum will be deleted soon!


OrlandoUberX said:


> So according to this article by Jalopink f*cking Uber and Lyft drivers is apparently a thing, they also cite various whisper app posts. Maybe she slept with you as a dare or good story to share with her friends.


Yo! I hear you. How can I delete this account completely? I'm done with UBER Stories!


----------



## Guest

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No chick would stoop low enough to bang a cabbie.


They like to bang UBER drivers due to the cars some of us drive! Some UBER drivers have plush cars!


----------



## Teksaz

Yeah, I struggle with this one too.

Two consenting adults meet in a car instead of a bar????? I don't get the OMG!!! reaction. As long as both parties are sober and aware of what's going down who cares. I Efed the Preachers daughter once that I met in Church and we dam sure wasn't adults back then. Who cares.

If everyone is freaking out because of being a Goober driver, that's nonsense. You could have met her at the grocery store. Same results


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber Shutdown said:


> If you don't use the right discretion, I agree a phone call can change your life. I'm good. We have heard of UBER Drivers taking advantage of intoxicated women. I did not take advantage, I was invited into her house. If you slash my tires, you gonna have problems. Thank you for your feedback!


You forgot "Uber On!"


----------



## Guest

OrlandoX the link you posted of Jalopink shows an error when you click it!


----------



## OrlandoUberX

Uber Shutdown said:


> OrlandoX the link you posted of Jalopink shows an error when you click it!


I know I tried several times to link it. Just Google it.


----------



## Teksaz

It's spelled Jalopnik


----------



## Istvan

Sure you did , didn't you the OP who started the crushing on PAX threat ? No women go that low to sleep with a guy that makes minimum wage


----------



## shiftydrake

Hey twofiddymile what is wrong with banging taxi drivers? My wife has no complaints.......


----------



## df60532

bullshit story


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

shiftydrake said:


> Hey twofiddymile what is wrong with banging taxi drivers? My wife has no complaints.......


Whats her number?


----------



## Jason T

Big Deal! Let me find out you picking up women like this in YBOR!


















​


----------



## Realityshark

Your story lacked the details that everyone wanted to read, who clicked on this weak thread.


----------



## cannonball7

What type of car?

How big is the magnet?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

rtaatl said:


> UberEscort...coming to a city near you, lol!
> 
> (I wonder if that pays by the minute...lol!)


if it pays by the minute, I would get a minimum fare...lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Story is likely true.
Keep in mind, we dont know what the skeeze level was.
300 lb harpoon the white whale?
Two Bagger?
This chick likely was a Moped
Fun to ride, total bummer when your friends catch you.


----------



## Jason T

cannonball7 said:


> What type of car?
> 
> How big is the magnet?


That's a funny Video!


----------



## forqalso

tohunt4me said:


> .18 cents a minute.


54 cents total.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

forqalso said:


> 54 cents total.


Oh comeon.
Bet he was done at .36.


----------



## forqalso

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oh comeon.
> Bet he was done at .36.


I was counting the post game shower.


----------



## B-kool

Uber Shutdown said:


> So i'm forced to drive in another county. It was about 11:00pm. My first and only ping for the night. My first ride was Jackie. She said I was cute, she also indicated she was lonely, bored and asked If I could come inside to have a drink and keep her company. I said yes, one hour and a half later, I got the trojan condoms, we took a shower separately and had sex! After I was finished I mentioned that I made a mistake and should of stayed driving. I have to go! She said thanks that makes me feel dirty. Can you stay the night. I need to go back home I said. Oh well. No strings attached. My total earning for 3/25/15 was $4.00 WOW.


Tomorrow you are featured on the 10 o'clock news for rape.


----------



## shiftydrake

Very funny twofiddymile I was going to say your wife but didn't know how you would take it


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

shiftydrake said:


> Very funny twofiddymile I was going to say your wife but didn't know how you would take it


Id take it better if you paid the electric bill afterwards


----------



## rtaatl

UberPartnerDennis said:


> if it pays by the minute, I would get a minimum fare...lol


Lmao! Guess we could always charge by the second.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I charge $5 per minute.
I love you long time.


----------



## rtaatl

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oh comeon.
> Bet he was done at .36.


Is that enough for 2 pumps and a grind? Lol!


----------



## Capt. Willard

Was she a deuce and a half


----------



## Tnasty

If you lick it before you stick it,she will give 5 stars.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I'm with the naysayers. Never have a drink with, or screw a pax. You guys are nuts and are failing to realize how screwed you will be if the pax decides to cry rape. Everything you do as a driver reflects on all of us, so try and act right. This guy did it fully knowing she would be a hump and dump. He couldn't wait to get out of their. You're a disgrace to all of us.


----------



## CincyUberMike

B-kool said:


> Tomorrow you are featured on the 10 o'clock news for rape.


I hope he got some type of subtle consent via text message or something just in case


----------



## CincyUberMike

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I'm with the naysayers. Never have a drink with, or screw a pax. You guys are nuts and are failing to realize how screwed you will be if the pax decides to cry rape. Everything you do as a driver reflects on all of us, so try and act right. This guy did it fully knowing she would be a hump and dump. He couldn't wait to get out of their. You're a disgrace to all of us.


Jealous, much? Just kidding Lol. I'm with you on the risk but I wouldn't go as far as calling him a disgrace


----------



## Jason T

CincyUberMike said:


> I hope he got some type of subtle consent via text message or something just in case


He said he had the number! He's most likely going back to pipe it again! Lol!


----------



## Istvan

S


Jason T said:


> He said he had the number! He's most likely going back to pipe it again! Lol!


yeah , he got it off of backpage


----------



## uberpa

Jason T said:


> He said he had the number! He's most likely going back to pipe it again! Lol!


If you use uberhooker 100 times a month, you can earn the vip status!


----------



## Guest

Never have sex with a girl you just met. You might have a STD bro. Also Uber is watching your rides, so be careful.


----------



## elelegido

Agent99 said:


> What's "surgey"?


Russian Uber driver


----------



## Jason T

However based on the poll results from this thread, it look's like some other UBER drivers have stories to tell!


----------



## scooterabc

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I'm with the naysayers. Never have a drink with, or screw a pax. You guys are nuts and are failing to realize how screwed you will be if the pax decides to cry rape. Everything you do as a driver reflects on all of us, so try and act right. This guy did it fully knowing she would be a hump and dump. He couldn't wait to get out of their. You're a disgrace to all of us.


I think that's a bit extreme. I would say do it off-line and be clocked out for the evening. And don't do it in your car. And wear a condom. And don't do it if she is drunk. As for disgracing all of us, don't we do that ourselves when we pick up a non-surge passenger???


----------



## Istvan

Jason T said:


> However based on the poll results from this thread, it look's like some other UBER drivers have stories to tell!


They woke up before they got to the sex part


----------



## Hawkeye97

One must definitely tread carefully. Pretty hard to resist a cute, drunk girl who says she wants to do something to you, or with you, but the gray area is being able to consent when one is intoxicated. If a female repeatedly says yes to something, is that all completely negated by the fact that she's been drinking? I'm no misogynist, but I am saying there are most certainly men behind bars because a female decided, on the morning after, that she never said yes the night before, when in fact she did.


----------



## OrlandoUberX

Film her saying yes on camera or better yet quickly draft up a consent form from legal zoom and have her sign it on your touch screen phone or tablet.


----------



## The_Mouser

That is what I was thinking, film the consent.


----------



## CincyUberMike

OrlandoUberX said:


> Film her saying yes on camera or better yet quickly draft up a consent form from legal zoom and have her sign it on your touch screen phone or tablet.


"You wanna have some fun? Wait one second..." ***pulls out phone*** "Ok, now can you say that one more time?"

-Mr. Smooth


----------



## The_Mouser

CincyUberMike said:


> "You wanna have some fun? Wait one second..." ***pulls out phone*** "Ok, now can you say that one more time?"
> 
> -Mr. Smooth


Lol. "Hold on, let me get you in focus here..."

Well, in this instance having it running when you came out of the bathroom from the shower would have been the smothest way. Just make sure to ask if she is sure she is okay with this before starting anything


----------



## JaxUberDude

I have sex with an Uber driver all the time... Mom was wrong though, I have yet to go blind.


----------



## wk1102

What's the difference between this and meeting a woman in a bar for a one night stand? 

I understand that if the young lady cries rape the next day it going to be bad but statistically, I think there's a better chance of getting into an accident on the way to her house while under insured and ruining your life. 

I know several perhaps dozens of people who have been in accidents, I do not know anyone who has been falsely accused of rape after a one night stand.


----------



## ChinatownJake

(R)Ub(b)er on!


----------



## UberPasco

The_Mouser said:


> That is what I was thinking, film the consent.


I wouldn't stop there. But that says nothing about my kinkiness and a lot about my inability to work the video on my phone adequately.

Old joke:
Hey, do you have any video of your sons birth?
No, but I have some killer footage of the conception!


----------



## Jiggie

JaxUberDude said:


> I have sex with an Uber driver all the time... Mom was wrong though, I have yet to go blind.


What you did there, I see it.


----------



## Trebor

Why didn't you leave the trip running?


----------



## Jiggie

Because it didn't happen. Picks up a pax on almost a minimum fare and seals the deal? He either paid for it, found an easy one (for who else as well you wonder), or didn't happen.


----------



## pbracing33b

Yes I have multiple times. What surprised me the most was the girls seemed to always make the first move.


----------



## Teri12

Hawkeye97 said:


> One must definitely tread carefully. Pretty hard to resist a cute, drunk girl who says she wants to do something to you, or with you, but the gray area is being able to consent when one is intoxicated. If a female repeatedly says yes to something, is that all completely negated by the fact that she's been drinking? I'm no misogynist, but I am saying there are most certainly men behind bars because a female decided, on the morning after, that she never said yes the night before, when in fact she did.


Which is why gentlemen don't believe what they hear from a drunk girl.


----------



## forqalso

Teri12 said:


> Which is why gentlemen don't believe what they hear from a drunk girl.


What if the drunk girl says no? She is not to be believed?


----------



## pbracing33b

Teri12 said:


> Which is why gentlemen don't believe what they hear from a drunk girl.


So when she is kissing on me and taking her hand and putting it down my pants or rubbing down there. I'm just supposed to not believe her, especially when she is the one being physical.

I guess most of the girls I was with must of been nice, because some of them I still talk to on a regular basis.


----------



## Teri12

forqalso said:


> What if the drunk girl says no? She is not to be believed?


Wow. No means no at all times, and, if she's drunk, don't believe a 'yes'. Protect yourselves is what I'm saying - if it is all that urgent, find your fix other ways.


----------



## forqalso

Teri12 said:


> Wow. No means no at all times, and, if she's drunk, don't believe a 'yes'. Protect yourselves is what I'm saying - if it is all that urgent, find your fix other ways.


Lol, there really needs to be a sarcasm symbol or font. And one thing I know for sure, no doesn't always mean no; but, it should always be assumed be a honest answer. Yes, on the other hand is even more worrisome these days. Sometimes, even a sober yes today means no tomorrow.

If both parties are equally drunk, neither can legally consent; but, they have sex anyway. Two rapists or two victims or still one of each?


----------



## pbracing33b

forqalso said:


> Lol, there really needs to be a sarcasm symbol or font. And one thing I know for sure, no doesn't always mean no; but, it should always be assumed be a honest answer. Yes, on the other hand is even more worrisome these days. Sometimes, even a sober yes today means no tomorrow.
> 
> If both parties are equally drunk, neither can legally consent; but, they have sex anyway. Two rapists or two victims or still one of each?


When it comes to women and the courtroom. Women rule, UNLESS (caps for emphasis) you have a really good lawyer. A good lawyer is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Teri12 said:


> Wow. No means no at all times, and, if she's drunk, don't believe a 'yes'. Protect yourselves is what I'm saying - if it is all that urgent, find your fix other ways.


So no means no and yes means no?
Lol.


----------



## ninja warrior

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So no means no and yes means no?
> Lol.


Carry a breathalyzer, is all I got from that.


----------



## pbracing33b

All I know is if she ready to go. Why not! yolo!


----------



## Free2Roam

Uber Shutdown said:


> So i'm forced to drive in another county. It was about 11:00pm. My first and only ping for the night. My first ride was Jackie. She said I was cute, she also indicated she was lonely, bored and asked If I could come inside to have a drink and keep her company. I said yes, one hour and a half later, I got the trojan condoms, we took a shower separately and had sex! After I was finished I mentioned that I made a mistake and should of stayed driving. I have to go! She said thanks that makes me feel dirty. Can you stay the night. I need to go back home I said. Oh well. No strings attached. My total earning for 3/25/15 was $4.00 WOW.


90 minutes- that's better than ' I love you long time'


----------



## TheAntMiami

Uber Shutdown said:


> So i'm forced to drive in another county. It was about 11:00pm. My first and only ping for the night. My first ride was Jackie. She said I was cute, she also indicated she was lonely, bored and asked If I could come inside to have a drink and keep her company. I said yes, one hour and a half later, I got the trojan condoms, we took a shower separately and had sex! After I was finished I mentioned that I made a mistake and should of stayed driving. I have to go! She said thanks that makes me feel dirty. Can you stay the night. I need to go back home I said. Oh well. No strings attached. My total earning for 3/25/15 was $4.00 WOW.


Honest to God true Story, pick up 4 people in Miami Beach. 3 girls 1 guy. Girl in the front seat is sort of weird, takes out my "hack license". I was driving a taxi at the time. Anyway, head North and loudly the girl in the front invites me in. The other girl calls California to speak with her BF. My girl grabs the phone and screams " I am gonna F$$$ a random taxi driver. Anyway, we chill and talk and one thing leads to another. It's 4:30am, but really 5:30am Daylight Savings, Spring Foward. I have to leave quick, taxi has to be back at 6:00; my partner takes his wife to work by 6:30am. Trying to leave, she gets all cranky and emotional, anyway she asks me how I would feel if she got up and left me BLAH BLAH BLAH...so I say "Well aren't you a psychiatrist, you figure it out!!!"
100% true, and she has a Big Cuckoo Practice in Philly!!!!!



TwoFiddyMile said:


> No chick would stoop low enough to bang a cabbie.


Not True, from 2010-2014,15 I had sex with about 10 female passengers and got another 10 BJ's. Legit. Crazy Stuff in Miami Beach, only once I paid about $30, the other 19 were FREE


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

TheAntMiami said:


> Honest to God true Story, pick up 4 people in Miami Beach. 3 girls 1 guy. Girl in the front seat is sort of weird, takes out my "hack license". I was driving a taxi at the time. Anyway, head North and loudly the girl in the front invites me in. The other girl calls California to speak with her BF. My girl grabs the phone and screams " I am gonna F$$$ a random taxi driver. Anyway, we chill and talk and one thing leads to another. It's 4:30am, but really 5:30am Daylight Savings, Spring Foward. I have to leave quick, taxi has to be back at 6:00; my partner takes his wife to work by 6:30am. Trying to leave, she gets all cranky and emotional, anyway she asks me how I would feel if she got up and left me BLAH BLAH BLAH...so I say "Well aren't you a psychiatrist, you figure it out!!!"
> 100% true, and she has a Big Cuckoo Practice in Philly!!!!!
> 
> Not True, from 2010-2014,15 I had sex with about 10 female passengers and got another 10 BJ's. Legit. Crazy Stuff in Miami Beach, only once I paid about $30, the other 19 were FREE


Shh! I'm gaslighting...


----------



## LuisEnrikee

oh baby Uber drivers turn me on ...

Said no woman ever...


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So no means no and yes means no?
> Lol.


Better update the lyrics to 'Strawberry Fields...' for your next gig, if that's correct.


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Shh! I'm gaslighting...


"Fanny by Gaslight", by the sound of it.

And I can't see anywhere in the thread that DamseLinDistresS has responded to this question.
Unsurprising - can't be too many other Uber drivers, or pax, who could afford her 'Schedule of Rates' (as published to date, or extrapolated by guesswork).


----------



## RaleighUber440

wk1102 said:


> What's the difference between this and meeting a woman in a bar for a one night stand?
> 
> I understand that if the young lady cries rape the next day it going to be bad but statistically, I think there's a better chance of getting into an accident on the way to her house while under insured and ruining your life.
> 
> I know several perhaps dozens of people who have been in accidents, I do not know anyone who has been falsely accused of rape after a one night stand.


Good question.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

Capt. Willard said:


> Was she a deuce and a half


You can't forget, it's a sumo culture. They pay by the pound over there. Sorta like, um, tuna.


----------



## z289sec

Never carried it through, but have been propositioned once by a TCU chick, less than half my age. Decided, that would be best left alone. Picked up a Proffessional Dominatrix in Dallas one night, and had some really interesting, and direct conversation.....wanted to see where that one would lead, but decided discretion was the better part of valor, as her hubby was out of town. Was also propositioned one night by a couple, and it seemed the guy wanted it to happen even more than the girl. Had to nix that one too.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

z289sec said:


> Picked up a Proffessional Dominatrix in Dallas one night, and had some really interesting, and direct conversation.....wanted to see where that one would lead, but decided discretion was the better part of valor, as her hubby was out of town.


Sounds like a missed opportunity to whip back to her place, and whip it out in front of her.
Coud've really 'hit your straps' there, but I can understand your reluctance in not wanting to get tied into anything.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lowestformofwit said:


> Sounds like a missed opportunity to whip back back to her place, and whip it out in front of her.
> Coud've really 'hit your straps' there, but I can understand your reluctance in not wanting to get tied into anything.


Bootlicking is simply distasteful to me.
Don't want to beat a dead horse, I just can't get no satisfaction. I try and I try!


----------



## 1.5xorbust

pbracing33b said:


> When it comes to women and the courtroom. Women rule, UNLESS (caps for emphasis) you have a really good lawyer. A good lawyer is worth their weight in gold.


Are you speaking from experience?



TheAntMiami said:


> Honest to God true Story, pick up 4 people in Miami Beach. 3 girls 1 guy. Girl in the front seat is sort of weird, takes out my "hack license". I was driving a taxi at the time. Anyway, head North and loudly the girl in the front invites me in. The other girl calls California to speak with her BF. My girl grabs the phone and screams " I am gonna F$$$ a random taxi driver. Anyway, we chill and talk and one thing leads to another. It's 4:30am, but really 5:30am Daylight Savings, Spring Foward. I have to leave quick, taxi has to be back at 6:00; my partner takes his wife to work by 6:30am. Trying to leave, she gets all cranky and emotional, anyway she asks me how I would feel if she got up and left me BLAH BLAH BLAH...so I say "Well aren't you a psychiatrist, you figure it out!!!"
> 100% true, and she has a Big Cuckoo Practice in Philly!!!!!
> 
> Not True, from 2010-2014,15 I had sex with about 10 female passengers and got another 10 BJ's. Legit. Crazy Stuff in Miami Beach, only once I paid about $30, the other 19 were FREE


Uber Drivers got nothing on cab drivers.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

pbracing33b said:


> All I know is if she ready to go. Why not! yolo!


Lots of yolo dudes in the big house.



forqalso said:


> Lol, there really needs to be a sarcasm symbol or font. And one thing I know for sure, no doesn't always mean no; but, it should always be assumed be a honest answer. Yes, on the other hand is even more worrisome these days. Sometimes, even a sober yes today means no tomorrow.
> 
> If both parties are equally drunk, neither can legally consent; but, they have sex anyway. Two rapists or two victims or still one of each?


And that's why we have attorneys.


----------



## JaredJ

Never, ever, ever sh*t where you eat.

Tinder and Bumble, people.


----------



## steveK2016

While the risk of doing it right after the ride might be high for false accusations, it's no higher or lower than any other time. People have sex with others they meet during work all the time, particularly retail and service employees. Just because its uber doesnt change That fact. 

You can be accused of rape for picking up someone at the bar, coffee shop or church. 

At least with Uber, you may actually have video of them willing offering you a night of fun on the dash cam!


----------



## 1.5xorbust

steveK2016 said:


> While the risk of doing it right after the ride might be high for false accusations, it's no higher or lower than any other time. People have sex with others they meet during work all the time, particularly retail and service employees. Just because its uber doesnt change That fact.
> 
> You can be accused of rape for picking up someone at the bar, coffee shop or church.
> 
> At least with Uber, you may actually have video of them willing offering you a night of fun on the dash cam!


I always take my dashcam into their house or apartment in case there are any disagreements about what transpired in the future.


----------



## steveK2016

1.5xorbust said:


> I always take my dashcam into their house or apartment in case there are any disagreements about what transpired in the future.


I get the sarcasm, but how is it any different than other time when getting laid? Doesnt matter if you are getting laid as an Uber Driver, Mail Man, Barista, Waiter or Politician. Nothing will really protect you from a false accusation.

When we were young and dumb, we never really considered the possibility. Now with #Me too and SJW feminist running around, ya just never really know. Hell your wife can claim rape if she really wanted to.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

steveK2016 said:


> I get the sarcasm, but how is it any different than other time when getting laid? Doesnt matter if you are getting laid as an Uber Driver, Mail Man, Barista, Waiter or Politician. Nothing will really protect you from a false accusation.
> 
> When we were young and dumb, we never really considered the possibility. Now with #Me too and SJW feminist running around, ya just never really know. Hell your wife can claim rape if she really wanted to.


I guess the only really safe thing to do is to rub one out and make sure it isn't recorded.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TheAntMiami said:


> My girl grabs the phone and screams " I am gonna F$$$ a random taxi driver.


Travis had that idea, too, but his was to ********* the whole industry.


----------



## steveK2016

1.5xorbust said:


> I guess the only really safe thing to do is to rub one out and make sure it isn't recorded.


Or record it and sell it to the right web site?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

steveK2016 said:


> Or record it and sell it to the right web site?


I have to wait and see how Louis CK does with that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lowestformofwit said:


> Travis had that idea, too, but his was to ********* the whole industry.


There was no dinner or dancing, no preliminary kiss...
And no lube.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There was no dinner or dancing, no preliminary kiss...
> *And no lube*.


"It was 'only' digital rape, Your Honour".


----------



## indytd

rtaatl said:


> UberEscort...coming to a city near you, lol!
> 
> (I wonder if that pays by the minute...lol!)


For your sake Good thing it doesn't pay by the inch .


----------



## MC203

dear god, 80% said NO?! NEVER? that’s crazy to me. i thought sex w/ PAX was part of the benefit package right after the stock program and 401k match?

my total count: 2 in two years doing this PT. both girls I ended up dating for a while. def surge pricing, 5 Stars, 10/10 would ride again.

i’ve also went on about 5 immediate, post ride “hey let’s grab a drink” dates, hangouts, overnight party’s etc...

but i’ve easily turned down 10+ offers for sex, probably more. 500 if you include weekly harassment in Weho.

based on these stats, and now that surge is dead, i really need to push my UberGigolo business in 2018


----------

